# CP 6 with Power Cab



## Big Blue (Jan 25, 2017)

Am planning on adding a CP 6 with a Powercab on a new layout. Any thoughts on where to place the CP 6? Should it be adjacent to the Powercab panel on the fascia?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had no idea what a CP 6 might be...so looked it up.





__





NCE CP6 6 Zone DCC Circuit Protector Model Railroad Electrical Accessory #227


This is the CP6 6 Zone DCC Circuit Protector Model Railroad Electrical Accessory by NCE Corporation.



www.hobbylinc.com





Makes it easier for some of us to know what things do, but
I have no comment on the OPs question.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Powercab already has an internal CB. An external CB is not neccesary.


----------



## Big Blue (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Powercab already has an internal CB. An external CB is not neccesary.


True, but this allows breaking the layout into 6 separate blocks, each controlled by it's own breaker.


----------

